# Overseas Cell Phone



## Marauder06 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm travelling to Ireland in October to participate in a conference at a location outside of Ireland.  My wife and mother are coming with me, they're going to visit some of my mother's family while I'm doing the conference.  My only major concern is comms, as far as I know none of the phones we currently have will work outside the US.  What's the best way to overcome this?  I was thinking about either ordering some "this will work in Ireland" disposable cell phones off the Internet, or sending some money to one of my friends who lives there and asking him to pick me up a couple of phones.  Suggestions?


----------



## Invictus (Sep 16, 2011)

I think it would be helpful to know how long you will be out of the country, some plans are by minutes while others are by month or whatnot.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm only going to be there four days.  The phones won't be used much, if at all.


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 16, 2011)

I think you should ask a terrorist how they usually handle this contingency. :-"


----------



## devilbones (Sep 16, 2011)

If you have Verizon you can get a quad band phone to borrow while you are overseas.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 16, 2011)

While you're there pick up a couple cheap "disposables" or phone cards and set up timings for comms link ups.


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 16, 2011)

You can jump on Amazon and pick up a cheap quad band unlocked phone.  Either that or I'd just pick up something prepaid when I get there, than stash the phones in a drawer somewhere when you get home in case you need them again.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 16, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> You can jump on Amazon and pick up a cheap quad band unlocked phone. *Either that or I'd just pick up something prepaid when I get there, than stash the phones in a drawer somewhere when you get home in case you need them again.*



This.


----------



## rv808 (Sep 17, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> You can jump on Amazon and pick up a cheap quad band unlocked phone. Either that or I'd just pick up something prepaid when I get there, than stash the phones in a drawer somewhere when you get home in case you need them again.



As your BN S6...ditto.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 17, 2011)

One can never have enough pre-paid cellphones.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 17, 2011)

If your phone is unlocked, I'll pick up a prepay sim card.. Vodafone Ireland is probably the best for coverage.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 17, 2011)

Contact gunnerjohn and ask what he did.. AFAIK he was able to use his Cell here. I know because I talked to the Troll and TS from PS.com on his phone.


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 17, 2011)

You could just boost Irish's phone when you get him drunk.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 17, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> You could just boost Irish's phone when you get him drunk.



Lets see if Mara can keep up with me first


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 17, 2011)

Irish said:


> Lets see if Mara can keep up with me first


Very good point!


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 17, 2011)

My "keeping up" days are OVER.  The last time I was in Europe (sent to England while I was deployed to Iraq), I got blasted out of my gourd with hard cider (some old English dude at the pub said American's can't handle cider).  I ended up getting sick in my host' driveway the next morning, and had to do my presentation all hung over.  NOT doing that again.  Two pints or two shots per night, my limit.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 17, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> My "keeping up" days are OVER. The last time I was in Europe (sent to England while I was deployed to Iraq), I got blasted out of my gourd with hard cider (some old English dude at the pub said American's can't handle cider). I ended up getting sick in my host' driveway the next morning, and had to do my presentation all hung over. NOT doing that again. Two pints or two shots per night, my limit.


 
Its alright Sir... your in safe hands with I.:-":-"


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 17, 2011)

Irish said:


> Its alright Sir... your in safe hands with I.:-":-"


I just wanted this quoted for posterity.


----------



## Brill (Sep 17, 2011)

Pick up an unlocked GSM phone on Ebay and then get a pre-paid SIM over there.  We're doing the same thing for my youngest who is doing a semester in the UK.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 17, 2011)

Why not just pick up a drop phone at the airport?


----------



## x SF med (Sep 17, 2011)

Irish said:


> Contact gunnerjohn and ask what he did.. AFAIK he was able to use his Cell here. I know because I talked to the Troll and TS from PS.com on his phone.



Gunner had a GSMS enabled i-phone and boosted his service to international (charge for use) before he left... his local use in Ireland was covered somehow, including internet access...  he's a lot smarter than we give him credit for...  friggin overeducated redneck...


----------

